# Railroad lamp/lantern



## Ranger (Mar 4, 2012)

I found this in a old barn and was wondering if anyone could tell me what it was used for and if possible a year range it would of been used in? I looked it over for R.R. markings and couldn't find any.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

That is some sort of signal light.
Is that a glass lens? Is it yellow?
What color is the sides we don't see? Red? Is there a green lens?

Does it have a wick for burning, with a tank for fuel?

What does the bottom look like?

Most of the time they sit on a switch, the handle part is just used for transporting not for someone to swing.
This could have hung on the back of a caboose at one time too.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Ed, you know for sure it was from a train? I don't know much about them but they were also a lot of lanterns on horse and buggy cars, etc. Is it numbered on the bottom?


----------



## Ranger (Mar 4, 2012)

The lens is glass and yellow, that is the only lens in it the others are gone. It has a place for a wick and the bottom is partly gone from rust but does appear to have been a fuel tank at one time.

@ sjm9911, I can't find any markings on it. it looks as if it was painted black at one time.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Pictures of the other 3 sides and the bottom are needed.


----------



## Ranger (Mar 4, 2012)

here ya go


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Where is the wick? Up top?

Does the top still open up?

Can you open the top and snap a picture?

Edit,
The wick up top would not illuminate the lamp.
It has to be down the bottom.


----------



## Ranger (Mar 4, 2012)

The only thing inside is a silver thing in the bottom.I could of been wrong about a wick after looking at this, Looks kind of like a candle holder. here is a pic of the inside


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I think there is another piece that goes on the bottom, I am guessing it is either a crossing lamp or a caboose lamp.

Are you sure that the lens you have is not white?
I can't see yellow in it.

It is a lamp not a lantern.

It is possible that it was electric. 
I don't think candles were ever used?

I am leaning towards a wick was once in it.
I will do a little more searching, I find other ones close to it, but none like that, I wonder if it is a Dressel lamp?

Look real careful on the top, most were marked there.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

By the way, from the top of the handle in the up position to the bottom of what is left, what is the size of the lamp?


----------



## Ranger (Mar 4, 2012)

The lens could be white but looks to have a yellow tint ( maybe from age?). The size is 16in. from top of handle to bottom. I will try to get some of the black paint off the top and look for some markings there. Thanks for the help, I will let you know what I find tomorrow


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Check out this site, yours is not there but you can gain a lot of knowledge from reading in there.

Lots of pictures, click on them there are more when you do.



http://www.jeffpolston.com/lantern.htm


Have you seen this site?


----------



## santafe158 (Jul 14, 2010)

I believe that's a switch lamp. Marker lights I believe would have had only 3 lenses.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

sjm9911 said:


> Ed, you know for sure it was from a train? I don't know much about them but they were also a lot of lanterns on horse and buggy cars, etc. Is it numbered on the bottom?


Most of the old automobile oil lamps I have seen only have one lens, as they were used to illuminate the roadway ahead as a headlight.



santafe158 said:


> I believe that's a switch lamp. Marker lights I believe would have had only 3 lenses.


I think it is off the rear of a train on the caboose.
They did have four lens on those. With an assortment of different colors, most of the times 2 red, 1 yellow and 1 white were used. Also most switch lamps had a piece on the side that hinged down with a separate fuel tank (box like) that pulled out.
Like this, (these are for a switch)




















The rear marker lights on a caboose had a smaller fuel reservoir as there were men in attendance (in the caboose) to refill if needed. 
The switch marker lights had a larger reservoir so they burned longer. The switch markers were sometimes burned during daylight hours also. The caboose were burned just during the nighttime hours.
I think his is missing a bottom piece with the mount for hanging it on the caboose.

What is strange is if you look at the bottom of his you can just make out small holes that were manufactured into the bottom. Maybe an oil reservoir is missing from the bottom too?

I am still looking.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Thanks for the breakdown Ed, good stuff to know!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

The one he has might be missing a mounting base that would account for the manufactured holes I see and the center rod that drops through the bottom.

His might have had an oil reservoir like this that pulled out from the top.
Though I don't see a place on his body for the wick adjuster? But some of his pictures are dark so maybe I just don't see the hole where it would have went.









Still looking.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

This one has the side that hinges down to access the oil reservoir.
I am just using this picture to show what he might be missing from the bottom.

The caboose lamps had a piece like this to hang them on the caboose. 
The manufactured holes on the bottom of his might have be to dissipate heat?
Or to let some air in?


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

Great now I want to collect RR lamps

LOL 

Thanks Ranger for posting the barn find.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Southern said:


> Great now I want to collect RR lamps
> 
> LOL
> 
> Thanks Ranger for posting the barn find.


I have been looking for a Jersey Central switch lamp for years.
I saw one once for $250 buy it now, I offered $200 but the guy said he paid that much for it.
I should have bought it as it was in great shape and I never saw another like it.
I have some RR hand held lanterns, but no switch lamps.

Everyone has to have at least one switch lamp right? 

I am still looking, I wish I had saved that sellers ID, I might give him the $250 now.


----------



## Ranger (Mar 4, 2012)

Big Ed I couldn't find any markings. I did find out that the person it belonged to worked for seaboard back in the 1920's-1950's if that is any help.


----------



## ktcards (Sep 22, 2012)

As Mike Fox would say "Rusty Gold".


----------

